# Homepage speed test



## Uli_87 (12. März 2007)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand eine Homepage auf der man die Geschwindigkeit von der eigene Homepage überprüfen kann?

Vielen Dank
Uli


----------



## hanzen (12. März 2007)

evtl. hilft Dir das weiter:
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/

Cheers, Hannes


----------



## Uli_87 (12. März 2007)

Danke sehr, genau das suchte ich... Wenn jemand noch weitere kennt, währe ich froh!

gruss
Uli


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2007)

Welche Geschwindigkeit möchtest du den testen? Die Dauer bis alle Daten übertragen wurde oder die Dauer bis die Webseite gerendert ist? Und möchtest du bei letzterem nur deine Werte wissen oder auch die der Besucher?


----------



## Uli_87 (13. März 2007)

Ich muss nur meine Webseite überprüfen, auf geschwindigkeit, wie lange sie hat zu laden usw.

gruss
Uli


----------



## Gumbo (13. März 2007)

Ja aber _welche_ Zeitdauer möchtest du da testen?


----------



## Radhad (13. März 2007)

Ich denke beide wären interessant - Die Zeit der Datenübertragung im speziellen bei Modem / ISDN Übertragungen und inkl. Rendering für generellen Durchschnitt - also für mich persönlich, da mich dieses Thema auch interessiert.

Ich muss mir nämlich auch noch Gedanken zum sammeln von Statistiken machen, wo so etwas ja mit einfließt.


[EDIT]
Ich habe noch so eine Seite gefunden, mit viel mehr Möglcihektien, aber der Speed Test ist nicht so gut: http://www.iwebtool.com/tools/


----------

